# 

## kisa8492

,   .
  ... ,    ,      .
      ...      .....     0,513619  1325,7     44,8    2583,80.... ,            .    ....     ,       .        ....  .   :Smilie:

----------

-?
-    -  ?

         12  2011 , 
     12,

----------

,      21,21 .  1 . 


  01.07.2012 .     ,     

   01.07.2012 .      ,      (21,21 .  1 . )

----------


## kisa8492

....    2011     12,     .. ...            ..

----------

*kisa8492*,        2011 , ,   ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## kisa8492

-   ......          ()...  ......       )))))))

----------

*kisa8492*,    , -? ))

          ,    ?

----------


## kisa8492

)))...    ).....      ...     )) ...                 .    ?

----------


## 7272

> .


  ,    .




> )


         ,   .

----------


## 7272

> 2011 , ,   ,      ?


        .

----------


## kisa8492

[QUOTE=7272;53728612]  ,    .

    ....    ...    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 7272

> .


   ,     .

----------

